# QT tank questions



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

OK.... got a 10 gallon today to set up as a quarantine tank. Small amount of gravel, air pump and stone, heater, few plants. I plan to use one of the Penguin 150s from my 20 gallon on it when I have fish in quarantine. Few questions:

How long in advance of placing fish in there does the seeded filter need to be placed on the tank? Same time OK? Assuming so since the filter needs an ammonia source for the beneficial bacteria to live.

When vacant, is it best to drain the water down to a couple inches so some bacteria can live in the gravel? Drain completely?

TIA.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would keep QT dry until needed.Even the idea of using a seeded filter(which will make the tank cycled right then),may not be necessary.I keep sponge filters in all my sumps for just such an event(well used to think that's why),but in all honesty the meds used most of the time will kill the bacteria anyway.If by some chance they don't you certainly can not just put the filter back on it's original tank without disinfecting(steralizing) it.SO,in the long run no cycled filter is needed for TREATMENT TANKS,but is a very good idea for receiving new fish.
I guess you started out with QT and I turned it into a hospital tank,and there is a difference.For receiving new fish a cycled filter is advisable,but for a hospital tank none of the equipment used should ever have any contact with existing DT(display tanks).
For QT of new fish the cycled filter can be installed and the tank called good,right then.
After use I would dry it out(it helps SOME OF US resist the urge to just keep it up,running and eventually stocked),beside the filter(even in substrate need a source which will be missing(leading SOME OF US to keep "just a few fish so the filter doesn't die").
Instant set up,instant tear down,always clean and safer"FOR SOME OF US".


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, Tom.

Yes... just thinking of new fish quarantine for now. Only have another 10 or so fish to add to both tanks combined, then it will be a hospital tank and occasionally used when replacing lost fish.

When using for new fish, I'll use the HOB from the 20. Of course, if any if them end up with illness, I will have to clean it up good and replace the biowheel. I also have plenty of bio rings in my 75 I could use for that purpose or for a hospital situation.


----------

